# Free subway for uber drivers!?



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can’t find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

Got a similar email....no instructions on how to redeem.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


Free 6 inch sandwich only once a week, just in case you missed it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth. This reward is one of the best I've seen, too bad I'm not a diamond driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You couldn’t pay me to walk into a Subway.

Wait! That is exactly what this offer is trying to do!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

that would make diamond worthwhile


----------



## Paul777Cowboys (Jul 8, 2019)

How do we use it?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Found this on Uber's website. It says over 10,000 participating locations and the reward will be "conveniently" located in the app. Weird, I don't find it convenient since I can't find it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Free subway for uber drivers!?


I got a Subway 12" salami sammich Uber can chew on for free. :coolio:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

yeah, i can't figure it out and no one at subway knew about it either...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Makes sense though. Subway sales have been lagging as of late. Don't expect something like this to last long though. As Uber giveth, so shall Uber taketh away.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Paul777Cowboys said:


> How do we use it?


You eat it......it goes in your mouth....

And here's what my email said



> ​
> New
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Subway is like Firestone. I tried to use the Uber Firestone code when I bought tires. They said they never heard of it. I bought tires elsewhere at a much better price.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Subway is like Firestone. I tried to use the Uber Firestone code when I bought tires. They said they never heard of it. I bought tires elsewhere at a much better price.


What's better than free? Granted, it's Subway so you pay for it later, on the toilet.....


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

how are more ppl not responding to this... this is a big deal!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> View attachment 373153


You forgot to read the footnotes...

1 - Only valid on New York City Subway trains in Bronx.

2 - One six inch TOY submarine from Hobby Lobby.










3 - You're free to think about it once a week.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Subway is like Firestone. I tried to use the Uber Firestone code when I bought tires. They said they never heard of it. I bought tires elsewhere at a much better price.


 You lost out bigly because you could not operate the car advise app properly, Firestone has nothing to do with it. You choose your shop, what you are buying and pay through the app. Then you just drop your car off. Uber does a lot of poor things to drivers, but caradvise is one thing they got right.

can't wait for my free snacks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


Free SANDWICH !

TOMMORROW.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Do I get anything free for this? Where and when do I pick up my sandwhich??


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Subway blows


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yeah, i can't figure it out and no one at subway knew about it either...


Thaaaaaaats uber. Ba dumb bum ba

So they tell you it's free yet no one knows how to redeem and subway workers have no clue what you're talking about. Sounds like how they communicate with call center staff.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Uber giving drivers six inches...... What's new?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

A cookie and a tiny soda every day is not worth the time lost picking it up.

I rather shuffle a couple extra fares every week and use that money to eat whereever I want instead ?‍♂

Not even close to being worth accepting every shit run offered to the driver.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do I get anything free for this? Where and when do I pick up my sandwhich??
> 
> View attachment 373334


yes, if you slip them a $5... they will give you a foot long sub. But you gotta be sneaky about it.


doyousensehumor said:


> A cookie and a tiny soda every day is not worth the time lost picking it up.
> 
> I rather shuffle a couple extra fares every week and use that money to eat whereever I want instead ?‍♂
> 
> Not even close to being worth accepting every shit run offered to the driver.


you are just jealous of my cookie!!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> you are just jealous of my cookie!!


Shhhh ??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, I got that e-mail too. No info on it yet.

It would be a nice perk to get.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

At gold level I’m offered a cookie OR a soda. I just contacted support asking how to redeem this. Hopefully they’ll “get on the ball” and give us a way to access this benefit. Fingers crossed, I pass a subway daily near my house and wouldn’t mind a free soda or iced tea.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

May H. said:


> At gold level I'm offered a cookie OR a soda. I just contacted support asking how to redeem this. Hopefully they'll "get on the ball" and give us a way to access this benefit. Fingers crossed, I pass a subway daily near my house and wouldn't mind a free soda or iced tea.


Cookie and soda huh. They really arent trying to retain drivers are they?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Cookie and soda huh. They really arent trying to retain drivers are they?


It's cookie OR soda, I'm still driving so I may as well take advantage of this before PRO Rewards are yanked away from my state as soon as we become "employees".

Ok , I just got instructions from support for the free Subway snacks. Offer active Nov.4.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm deleting my cookies.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sampson10 said:


> You lost out bigly because you could not operate the car advise app properly, Firestone has nothing to do with it. You choose your shop, what you are buying and pay through the app. Then you just drop your car off. Uber does a lot of poor things to drivers, but caradvise is one thing they got right.


Huh?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> how are more ppl not responding to this... this is a big deal!!!! :smiles:


A free 20oz drink of flavoured liquid sugar and a sugar laden cookie every day.

Maybe some people are not in such a hurry toward a heart attack and diabetes as you.

.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> You couldn't pay me to walk into a Subway.
> 
> Wait! That is exactly what this offer is trying to do!


Yes, maybe some sort of partnership with Uber to get you to buy something.



mch said:


> Subway blows


I prefer Publix (when I lived in Florida) and Firehouse Subs to be honest. Also Wawas were starting to make a big presence in Florida when I left


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Free snack? I forgive them for taking away the surge multiplier.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do I get anything free for this? Where and when do I pick up my sandwhich??
> 
> View attachment 373334


'Fraid you gonna need to ant a bit more, dear.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A free 20oz drink of flavoured liquid sugar and a sugar laden cookie every day.
> 
> Maybe some people are not in such a hurry toward a heart attack and diabetes as you.
> 
> .


You can get a diet soda or unsweetened tea! Hello ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Youburr said:


> 'Fraid you gonna need to ant a bit more, dear.


Ooooookay. ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

May H. said:


> You can get a diet soda or unsweetened tea! Hello ??


Well yes, hello. I'm sure you can, just as I'm sure most don't. ?

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well yes, hello. I'm sure you can, just as I'm sure most don't. ?


For being a Libertarian, you seem a little overly concerned with our dietary choices.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Yes, maybe some sort of partnership with Uber to get you to buy something.
> 
> 
> I prefer Publix (when I lived in Florida) and Firehouse Subs to be honest. Also Wawas were starting to make a big presence in Florida when I left


I'm from right outside Philadelphia. I can't endorse any of this, lol.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> For being a Libertarian, you seem a little overly concerned with our dietary choices.


Yo Moma! Fat chicks? what happens there usually happens here 10 to 15 years later plus there is a dietician in the family :smiles:

Then again...

_Fat bottom girls 
You make the rockin' world go round :smiles:_

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wonder if there’s a chance of using this as a credit for Jersey Mike’s.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A free 20oz drink of flavoured liquid sugar and a sugar laden cookie every day.
> 
> Maybe some people are not in such a hurry toward a heart attack and diabetes as you.
> 
> .


You bring up a good point. Given the health concerns with sitting for long periods, what about making one of the Uber Pro benefits a free gym membership?

I do think it's nice that they are offering something everyday though. With how bad it is out there in some places for drivers this might be all they can afford to eat.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Subway is like Firestone. I tried to use the Uber Firestone code when I bought tires. They said they never heard of it. I bought tires elsewhere at a much better price.


I can't think of any place where I can get a Subway equivalent sandwich for less, but I can sure think of places I can get a better sandwich for a Subway equivalent price.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Togos > Subway 

?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thaaaaaaats uber. Ba dumb bum ba
> 
> So they tell you it's free yet no one knows how to redeem and subway workers have no clue what you're talking about. Sounds like how they communicate with call center staff.


Yeah exactly this. Uber doesn't clue anyone in as to what's going on so you just look like a dumbass walking in somewhere and trying to claim some imaginary perk. I'll stick to my own snacks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You bring up a good point. Given the health concerns with sitting for long periods, what about making one of the Uber Pro benefits a free gym membership?
> 
> I do think it's nice that they are offering something everyday though. With how bad it is out there in some places for drivers this might be all they can afford to eat.


Shut up an gimme mah cookie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

You mean I can get massive shits FOR FREE?! ?



Mkang14 said:


> Do I get anything free for this? Where and when do I pick up my sandwhich??
> 
> View attachment 373334


Wow, 10% cancel rate? Why?? ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Wow, 10% cancel rate? Why?? ?


I hardly drive. The 10% probably based on 1 or 2 rides. The one from friday was because she was in an apartment inside a gate. I called and she said they walked outside of the gate. I was in front of a gate ?‍♀ and didnt see them. I asked if she was at a different gate. For some reason took her a few minutes to understand the question. I tried for 10 seconds to fund this other gate, said **** it and cancelled.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I hardly drive. The 10% probably based on 1 or 2 rides. The one from friday was because she was in an apartment inside a gate. I called and she said they walked outside of the gate. I was in front of a gate ?‍♀ and didnt see them. I asked if she was at a different gate. For some reason took her a few minutes to understand the question. I tried for 10 seconds to fund this other gate, said @@@@ it and cancelled.


You hardly drive but you're so active on a RS site? ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You hardly drive but you're so active on a RS site? ?


Yes. And? I still drive. You the gate keeper? ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Free 6 inch sandwich only once a week, just in case you missed it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth. This reward is one of the best I've seen, too bad I'm not a diamond driver.


Yeah. Free sandwich once a week or cherry picking rides that make me decent money. ? Tough call!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah. Free sandwich once a week or cherry picking rides that make me decent money. ? Tough call!


In my town, i don't notice very many non- profitable rides that id for some reason turn down.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> In my town, i don't notice very many non- profitable rides that id for some reason turn down.


In my town, the non-profit ride list is long. I reject pings:

- From schools. Not profitable due to cancellation fee being just $4. Not worth it.
- From fast food places, the mall, movie theaters (as above, will be children).
- From supermarkets, Costco, Walmart. Especially Walmart.
- That are "last mile" runs from local public transit stations to pax' house.
- That are more than 5 minutes away, unless long pickup fee offered and I'm going that way anyway
- That would take me into gridlock

Probably missing a few here.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You hardly drive but you're so active on a RS site? ?


It's a little like the IT industry. To be successful you have to constantly learn new tactics and be informed to stay ahead of the pack.

Think about how much money you'd be making hourly at ride-share if you just came to uberpeople once a month, versus coming daily to stay ahead of the constant avalanche of Uber PsyOps, app changes, and learning from others mistakes. As opposed to making them yourself.

Which explains why it seems like half the people on here are/have been IT of one kind of another.

Without this place I'd be Uber road-kill chasing surge and airport rides for $5/hr net.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's a little like the IT industry. To be successful you have to constantly learn new tactics and be informed to stay ahead of the pack.
> 
> Think about how much money you'd be making hourly at ride-share if you just came to uberpeople once a month, versus coming daily to stay ahead of the constant avalanche of Uber PsyOps, app changes, and learning from others mistakes. As opposed to making them yourself.
> 
> ...


I also worked in IT. It's just interesting that someone so active on here hardly ever drives.

But it doesn't really matter.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Some people here are “retired” from driving.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I also worked in IT. It's just interesting that someone so active on here hardly ever drives.
> 
> But it doesn't really matter.


It's been 2.5 months since I've cut down on driving. Before that I was driving 15 to 20 hours a week. I plan to pick back up when my project is complete. I have almost 1,800 rides. Oh and I STILL DRIVE

You mentioning it twice shows that maybe to you it does matter. Honestly I think it's weird that you find it interesting-o:. Not trying to argue but strange why that's a thought in your head.:confusion:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bah....

For the $20 this adds up to a week... I think I'll pass on Uber pro anything and just pay my way with the extra cash I get from not being a pawn in their game.....

Thx for playing.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I missed diamond by 120 points. Gonna miss that Subway sandwich.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

My experience at Subway went like this,

*walks in the door*
-- *guy mutters to himself after washing feet in the back*
"Do you know anything about the Uber free drink and cookie daily deal?"
-- *walks barefoot behind the counter* *broken English* "Subway of the day?"
"No Uber driver gets free drink and cookie once per day"
-- *broken English* "What? No free lunch. No money no food."
"Alright thanks bye"
-- *mutters to self* *resumes washing feet*

I contacted support and they said I can just walk in and tell them. This means 3 things:

1. No Subway will not honor this, no barcode, no food.
2. There is no way to track when you get anything.
3. Uber doesn't know the battle communicate with such an individual.

Previously, I tried using a 'BOGO' 6" sub and tried 7 Subway's before getting them to take it. The first 2 made both sandwiches completely and would not take the coupon. Made them throw it away. The others said no (and one couldn't reply because they didn't speak English).


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I got a Subway 12" salami sammich Uber can chew on for free. :coolio:


Half truth?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Half truth?


C'mon, really?.........
24" inches would be a quite a stretch! :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> You hardly drive but you're so active on a RS site? ?


Wait! Is this like the time you questioned if I worked for UBER corp and was spying on the site? LMFAO ? I Nailed it. That's why you said "interesting"... OMG!

I DO NOT work for Uber Corp! I am a Ant like the rest. ?‍♀


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait! Is this like the time you questioned if I worked for UBER corp and was spying on the site? LMFAO ? I Nailed it. That's why you said "interesting"... OMG!
> 
> I DO NOT work for Uber Corp! I am a Ant like the rest. ?‍♀


?


----------



## yorker (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, I have not gotten info on a sandwich, but for a couple months now in Houston they have offered a free drink OR cookie, at Subway. Shows on the map several stores but generally only list one store address to go to.
Not really worth my time while driving, or sitting in parking lot to mess with such silly crap. Don;t we really wish just a little more pay? See, Uber just talked Subway into doing this, at a great cost am sure by telling them, " we got millions of drivers, offer them a coke or cookie and they will most likely order a sandwich. " Now if they do offer me a 3.99 sandwich or whatever it cost, I may take one or not. I would expect that trying to get one may be more hassel than worth. 
Keep driving guys, earn those points for rewards. They even have where you can set points on the app instead of dollars.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Wait! Is this like the time you questioned if I worked for UBER corp and was spying on the site? LMFAO ? I Nailed it. That's why you said "interesting"... OMG!
> 
> I DO NOT work for Uber Corp! I am a Ant like the rest. ?‍♀


Um no that wasn't me. That was someone else in CA that started that.

But yes, it's interesting that one of the most active members on a site for RS drivers hardly drives, especially when your content (which has been featured) has to do with driving.

But whatever. I'm playing Golf Clash.. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no that wasn't me. That was someone else in CA that started that.
> 
> But yes, it's interesting that one of the most active members on a site for RS drivers hardly drives, especially when your content (which has been featured) has to do with driving.
> 
> But whatever. I'm playing Golf Clash.. ?


Never been featured but I do trend. You can blame the good people of UP for helping me trend. Do they all work for UBER Corp now ???. Hella jelly.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


omfg.....really? nothing is free I had to say especially when it comes to Uber.....they will get it from you. As for the "perks", this is to take drivers eyes off the reality that they are getting paid under minimum wage. Maybe if they paid a fair wage then drivers could afford to buy their own Subway sandwich once a week or to pay for the subway. I am AGHAST at these games and "perks" Uber plays and drivers celebrate. Don't drivers see what they are doing? Badges, discounts on gas, free sandwich once a week, seeing what direction you are going in, etc.. JUST PAY DRIVERS FOLLOWING US EMPLOYMENT LAWS AND GIVE THE BENEFITS THAT ARE REQUIRED UNDER EMPLOYMENT LAWS. PERIOD. DON'T TRY AND DISTRACT DRIVERS WITH THESE LITTLE MILLENNIAL DERIVED SUPPOSED PERKS WHICH WILL BE PAID FOR BY THE DRIVERS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER. UBER EMPLOYEES WHO COME UP WITH THIS CRAP ARE SICK PEOPLE AND SHOULD BE SHIPPED TO THE THIRD WORLD WHERE EMPLOYMENT LAWS DONT EXIST OR ARE IGNORED (ignored just like uBER AND lyft ARE IGNORING IN THE US). I hope you enjoy your sandwich which you earned by obviously picking up many unprofitable passengers as that is the only way to have an acceptance rate high enough to get this sucker status.



Sampson10 said:


> You lost out bigly because you could not operate the car advise app properly, Firestone has nothing to do with it. You choose your shop, what you are buying and pay through the app. Then you just drop your car off. Uber does a lot of poor things to drivers, but caradvise is one thing they got right.
> 
> can't wait for my free snacks!


free snacks! Yeah that will pay the bills. lmfao.



EngineerAtHeart said:


> My experience at Subway went like this,
> 
> *walks in the door*
> -- *guy mutters to himself after washing feet in the back*
> ...


Sounds like the third world programmers at Uber, the third world call centers outsourced by Uber, and the third world CEO are a good match for your third world Subway experience.



UbaBrah said:


> Yeah exactly this. Uber doesn't clue anyone in as to what's going on so you just look like a dumbass walking in somewhere and trying to claim some imaginary perk. I'll stick to my own snacks.


This is another form of food stamps and would be quite embarassing, to say the least, to go in and have them reject the food stamps (or take them for that matter). It is really sad when they won't pay minimum wage but instead take drivers eyes off this fact by offering a free sandwich.....really people? And even more scary is how many people are actually supposedly excited about this perk (I have been watching these boards too long and I actually think drivers, and not Uber trolls, are receptive to the Subway sandwich gimic. Reminder to all......if you had an AR to reach diamond status that means you ran some really unprofitable rides. Maybe, just maybe, if you stick to profitable rides then you could afford to order your own sandwich with money you earned instead of the Uber Subway Sandwich food stamps.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> omfg.....really? nothing is free I had to say especially when it comes to Uber.....they will get it from you. As for the "perks", this is to take drivers eyes off the reality that they are getting paid under minimum wage. Maybe if they paid a fair wage then drivers could afford to buy their own Subway sandwich once a week or to pay for the subway. I am AGHAST at these games and "perks" Uber plays and drivers celebrate. Don't drivers see what they are doing? Badges, discounts on gas, free sandwich once a week, seeing what direction you are going in, etc.. JUST PAY DRIVERS FOLLOWING US EMPLOYMENT LAWS AND GIVE THE BENEFITS THAT ARE REQUIRED UNDER EMPLOYMENT LAWS. PERIOD. DON'T TRY AND DISTRACT DRIVERS WITH THESE LITTLE MILLENNIAL DERIVED SUPPOSED PERKS WHICH WILL BE PAID FOR BY THE DRIVERS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER. UBER EMPLOYEES WHO COME UP WITH THIS CRAP ARE SICK PEOPLE AND SHOULD BE SHIPPED TO THE THIRD WORLD WHERE EMPLOYMENT LAWS DONT EXIST OR ARE IGNORED (ignored just like uBER AND lyft ARE IGNORING IN THE US). I hope you enjoy your sandwich which you earned by obviously picking up many unprofitable passengers as that is the only way to have an acceptance rate high enough to get this sucker status.
> 
> 
> free snacks! Yeah that will pay the bills. lmfao.
> ...


I got a pretty sweet great conversation badge last night.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Never been featured but I do trend. You can blame the good people of UP for helping me trend. Do they all work for UBER Corp now ???. Hella jelly.


Oh, my bad. I've been featured, thought you had as well.

Let's hash this out over a sandwich with wilted lettuce and rotten meat, shall we? ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, my bad. I've been featured, thought you had as well.
> 
> Let's hash this out over a sandwich with wilted lettuce and rotten meat, shall we? ?


Yeah we are fine. But has to be togos.

Featured articles are selected by one person. But trending is selected by the people. Some threads do fine on their own ?‍♀.



mch said:


> I got a pretty sweet great conversation badge last night.


Sit down mch. This is your intervention. Step away from the badges!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

cookie and a soda? please enjoy our gift of diabetes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh, my bad. I've been featured, thought you had as well.


It is all very well to be featured, but it seems a trending thread might be the ultimate, the paramount, the quintessential goal in this life.

I simply can't begin to imagine how proud someone's family would be, if they got a trending thread. ???

Unfortunately, very few posters have a spare 100 hours per week to devote to such a cause.

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Person above is an example of a sad sad sad human. Will follow a young lady around. Then grumble on posters about how smart he is when in reality hes very depressed. I feel bad for him.


Hasty reply. Insecure much? ???

.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes john I'm insecure


Obviously. Aren't you almost at your post limit for the day?

Quick ...counter is ticking... response?

.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Obviously. Aren't you almost at your post limit for the day?
> 
> Quick ...counter is ticking... response?
> 
> .


WOW comments from the peanut gallery.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Obviously. Aren't you almost at your post limit for the day?
> 
> Quick ...counter is ticking... response?
> 
> .


Peanut gallery commenter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> how are more ppl not responding to this... this is a big deal!!!! :smiles:


6" GETS YOU THAT EXCITED ??


----------



## Victory2SC (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello Everybody!
I’m new here but I’ve been stalking around these message boards. I just achieved Gold status (oooh, lucky me!!) and I got an email regarding the so-called rewards I apparently now “qualify” for. The Subway reward stated a free cookie and drink everyday. I took 2 screen shots and included them in my post. The small print claims the offer is valid at participating restaurants (probably no Subways are participating), Uber is not responsible for 3rd party offers (of course they aren’t), and daily offer renews at 12:01am daily (duh). Nowhere are there any tangible instructions on how to claim this offer. I am so done dealing with Uber’s foreign call centers, as anytime I call, my problems NEVER get solved!! All they do is repeat my first name over and over (as if I don’t already know my name) and get told how much they understand my frustration (if they understood then they’d help solve my problem). TOTALLY incompetent people work at the call center and that’s why I will just have to solve my own problems. Wish there was a reliable source here in the USA to inform us about these offers and how they work!!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Obviously. Aren't you almost at your post limit for the day?
> 
> Quick ...counter is ticking... response?
> 
> .


bro...u need to get laid...u got issues.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I plan to pick back up when my project is complete.


I think you're being overly optimistic. You have the mistaken idea that your workload will decrease when your current project finishes up.

There will be other duties dumped on you before that comes to pass. Trust me on this one.

You've already said that the place is seriously understaffed. There is work there that is looking for a person to do it. That work already exists right now.

Your job is secure if you can keep yourself out of the hospital. Learn to pace yourself. I had to learn that the hard way.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Not gonna lie. I do Eats pickups at Subway sometimes, and whenever I do, I am judging the customer as low class, and wondering what the hell is wrong with them that they would buy this crap.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd rather have the mint or raspberry cookie at Subway. I missed diamond by 1% for my cancel rate. So now I'm just gold.

Subway subs aren't good compared to Cousins or Jersey Mike's. And Cousins sells the best cheese curds!



Mkang14 said:


> Wait! Is this like the time you questioned if I worked for UBER corp and was spying on the site? LMFAO ? I Nailed it. That's why you said "interesting"... OMG!
> 
> I DO NOT work for Uber Corp! I am a Ant like the rest. ?‍♀


I know you don't work for Uber corporate because I do.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Not gonna lie. I do Eats pickups at Subway sometimes, and whenever I do, I am judging the customer as low class, and wondering what the hell is wrong with them that they would buy this crap.


I'm betting that "free" will taste pretty good to you.

That is, if Uber can ever figure out how we're supposed to collect on it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

doggerel said:


> Not gonna lie. I do Eats pickups at Subway sometimes, and whenever I do, I am judging the customer as low class, and wondering what the hell is wrong with them that they would buy this crap.


Its because you're from New Jersey. Anyone from our area who would eat subway needs to get their head examined. I cant even bring myself to call them hoagies.


----------



## Cybil (Nov 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thaaaaaaats uber. Ba dumb bum ba
> 
> So they tell you it's free yet no one knows how to redeem and subway workers have no clue what you're talking about. Sounds like how they communicate with call center staff.


Yeah I got same email. Contacted support then they gave me instructions plus said it doesn't start till the 4th. Today is the 4th still don't see it. Don't send everyone a email then we can't use it. Come on Uber.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm betting that "free" will taste pretty good to you.
> 
> That is, if Uber can ever figure out how we're supposed to collect on it.


Philly and Jersey are where the "sub" as people call them was invented. Even "free" wont make that cheap imitation garbage taste good around here ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> My experience at Subway went like this,
> 
> *walks in the door*
> -- *guy mutters to himself after washing feet in the back*
> ...


- "You Uber driver? Whaddayawant, a cookie?!"
- "Uh... yeah."

________________________

A cookie, lol. Back when I was five, this may have been a tempting offer to get me to go and clean up my toys or something.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mch said:


> Even "free" wont make that cheap imitation garbage taste good around here ?


Yeah, I'm betting you'll pull right into that Subway. I lived on the east coast for 12 years. DE, PA, MD, and worked in NJ (at Exit 10).


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think Uber Pro Blue (everyone?)gets a free 20 ounce drink a day or week. Subway trying to get more sales volume and Uber trying to reward drivers...two desperate companies attempting buddy marketing. 
In LV, a 6 inch still costs $6...so if 90% of drivers buy a sub sandwich when getting a free drink...gotta' be a win for Subway. The drink costs them about 15 cents.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I hardly drive. The 10% probably based on 1 or 2 rides. The one from friday was because she was in an apartment inside a gate. I called and she said they walked outside of the gate. I was in front of a gate ?‍♀ and didnt see them. I asked if she was at a different gate. For some reason took her a few minutes to understand the question. I tried for 10 seconds to fund this other gate, said @@@@ it and cancelled.


First of all LOL. Second, when I was new one or two rides would affect one or the other stat. When you're new that kind of wide-sigma instability is a bit less than useful. The good thing is the stats are based on a certain time period, so things can pass (a few days or a week).


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've axed sugar due to the weight I've gained doing Uber. But I'll take the weekly sub :thumbup:


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> bro...u need to get laid...u got issues.


His lobotomy is now complete.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You make more money being Uber Not Pro. You avoid loser rides, pool and most dead mile return to home base trips. I buy whatever I want with real money whenever I want.

All rides in pics are surged. Be picky about fat enough surges...decline low paying surges...they usually increase more often than not. If your area doesn't surge...don't do base rate rides...stay in place or roam for surges or go home. Get a different gig going. Uber Pro is not worth sacrificing limited declines and cancellations. If you drive in heavy traffic like LV Strip...you need max flexibility...and use it. See pics.

You will see $32 + per hour (plus cash tips...$20)...Uber x. But the true picture is I must subtract cost of extra miles chasing surge and add about 20% to the hours. Still, it is far better than being restricted by Uber Pro requirements and I don't have to tolerate all the games Uber plays with anything they do. I pay no attention to Uber Pro points.

I pay attention to SURGE ONLY.
And, I'll make my own healthier food at home.

SURGE ONLY or, no rides. Save your car for surge rides cuz if you don't...base rate rides will eventually eat up your car and gas and money...but, you WILL get a free cookie or 6 inch sandwich.
GL, ants.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

We're also doing our part to help drivers and delivery partners stay fueled on the road thanks to a new nationwide partnership with Subway® restaurants. After running a strong summer trial, we're expanding our Daily Snack program to 100% of Uber and Uber Eats Pro members.

Daily Snack offers a selection of Subway food and drink items at no cost to eligible partners, including six-inch Subway sandwiches, a wide selection of popular beverages, and cookies. Eligible partners can redeem an offer for these items at more than 10,000 participating Subway restaurants around the country, which will conveniently appear within the driver and delivery partner app.

We look forward to finding more ways to recognize drivers and delivery partners' great work and effort with programs like Uber and Uber Eats Pro.

_Uber Eats Pro is available in more than 200 cities, including Atlanta, Austin, Baltimore-Maryland, Charlotte, Chicago, Cleveland, Dallas, Detroit, Las Vegas, Miami, Memphis, Minneapolis-St. Paul, New Orleans, Oklahoma City, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Portland, Raleigh-Durham, Salt Lake City, St. Louis, Washington D.C. and more. More details about the program and terms and conditions can be found __here__. _


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


---------------------------
First of all, it is a free cookie and drink every day AND a free 6 inch sub once a week.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> First of all, it is a free cookie and drink every day AND a free 6 inch sub once a week.


mmm delicious...refined sugar on sugar processed meat and bread...and smidge of lettuce ...excellent healthfood lol... I have never liked subway its shit food....



5☆OG said:


> mmm delicious...refined sugar on sugar processed meat and bread...and smidge of lettuce ...excellent healthfood lol... I have never liked subway its shit food....


it wouldent shock me if uber made this deal on some chernobyl leftovers or from some gulag in siberia that had stores of food expired 5 years ago...sounds like uber for sure lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> mmm delicious...refined sugar on sugar processed meat and bread...and smidge of lettuce ...excellent healthfood lol... I have never liked subway its shit food....
> 
> 
> it wouldent shock me if uber made this deal on some chernobyl leftovers or from some gulag in siberia that had stores of food expired 5 years ago...sounds like uber for sure lol


Can i have yours then ?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Can i have yours then ?


sure np lol...one advantage of being here in vegas..there are all sorts of premium options that i can get for free..just gotta know where to go and how to do it :wink:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> sure np lol...one advantage of being here in vegas..there are all sorts of premium options that i can get for free..just gotta know where to go and how to do it :wink:


Yeah, like free crabs, free *chlamydiae*...many premium spots in Vegas. Gotta know where to go & how to do it though.

Personally, for me though, I will stick with the cookie, sugary drink & occasional Sub sandwich.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Yeah, like free crabs, free *chlamydiae*...many premium spots in Vegas. Gotta know where to go & how to do it though.
> 
> Personally, for me though, I will stick with the cookie, sugary drink & occasional Sub sandwich.


you speak like a child who believes in the tooth fairy lol


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> you speak like a child who believes in the tooth fairy lol


I spent a good amount of time on Freemont Street...trust me...the crabs are free!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> I spent a good amount of time on Freemont Street...trust me...the crabs are free!


fremont street is a shthole..that explains your answer lol


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> fremont street is a shthole..that explains your answer lol


Freemont Street is where the party is at.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Freemont Street is where the party is at.


yeah if your into toothless crack *****s,heroin and stabbings..its awesome lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> You make more money being Uber Not Pro. You avoid loser rides, pool and most dead mile return to home base trips. I buy whatever I want with real money whenever I want.
> 
> All rides in pics are surged. Be picky about fat enough surges...decline low paying surges...they usually increase more often than not. If your area doesn't surge...don't do base rate rides...stay in place or roam for surges or go home. Get a different gig going. Uber Pro is not worth sacrificing limited declines and cancellations. If you drive in heavy traffic like LV Strip...you need max flexibility...and use it. See pics.
> 
> ...


But you've admitted that this surge only strategy doesn't work, and you had to find other work as substitute teacher to earn enough money.
Why continue to promote a strategy, in nearly every post. that has proven not to work?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I am currently at the diamond level but didn't get the email about subway. In my market I have no reason to decline most rides most of the time. Come 4th of July my AR will tank because I wont take any rides within 2 blocks of the pier(it will take 30 to 40 minutesto get 2 blocks after the show), so it will take me 5 or 10 pings before I see one I like. But for the next 8+ months if like my free drink, cookie, & sandwich!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

This is exactly like the McDonald's free coffee offer, nobody at McDonald's knew about it every time I went there, but I always took my free coffee.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Makes sense though. Subway sales have been lagging as of late. Don't expect something like this to last long though. As Uber giveth, so shall Uber taketh away.


Subway needs Jared back


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Subway needs Jared back


I agree. He basically put them on the map. Not sure what ever happened to him or why Subway stopped using him.

Also, Jeffrey Epstien didn't kill himself.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> agree. He basically put them on the map. Not sure what ever happened to him or why Subway stopped using him.
> 
> Also, Jeffrey Epstien didn't kill himself


Jared is a pedophile and is currently in prison.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Fogle-living-high-life-prison-ex-reveals.html


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jared might be getting a job soon at Aron's list.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> A agree. He basically put them on the map. Not sure what ever happened to him or why Subway stopped using him.
> 
> Also, Jeffrey Epstien didn't kill himself.


Jared was skinny


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll never make Diamond in my market.
No corporate Subways in my area.
Don't really care for soda and don't need the cookies

I'm not missing anything.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A free 20oz drink of flavoured liquid sugar and a sugar laden cookie every day.
> 
> Maybe some people are not in such a hurry toward a heart attack and diabetes as you.
> 
> .


So you would do it for a warm cup of water and a carrot?

Damn vegans ruining everything.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> No corporate Subways in my area.


I'm betting that the rest of the Subways sign on to the deal soon too.

And why not? Some of those people getting a free cookie might want to buy a sandwich beforehand.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


If I get a free sandwich, can I also get paid to deliver it to myself?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Surge only strategy works fine in Las Vegas...see pic from this week.

SEMA show skewed the week high.
But, we know Uber is constantly trying to force driver pay lower. Uber Pro offers nothing for me...it has no value. I get equal discounts on gas at Costco and Sam's Club.

I sub teach during mid week when no surge will be available. Everyone has a unique situation and home location. I prefer working less hours, even if it must be the drunk hours on weekends. 

If you can't drive the surge hours, then I advise getting other income sources. Remember, even if you make Uber Pro at whatever level...you must subtract or account for the extra time you spend getting thru long lines of cars, ugly traffic and gas/running expenses. It costs money and time to be Uber Pro. It definitely is not worth it to me...and, it probably is not worth it to the vast majority of all drivers when all accounting is considered.

BTW. I feel very dumb when sitting at a red traffic light in near gridlock traffic, unpaid, on my way to pickup pax, spending valuable surge time idling. It might work for you, but it doesn't for me. I go for efficient, easy pickups that take a minute or two, most of the time. Big surge and I extend my pickup time and distance. 

The numbers on the pic partially obscured for security purposes...but, Uber knows who I am as well as all posters on U.P...way easy task for Uber to get that info...after all...Uber is not only a TNC, but also a technology company. 

I'm sticking with surge only. If everyone did, everyone could make more actual cash; not "air pennies and childish reward badges."


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Togos > Subway
> 
> ?


Very disappointed that you know that fact Ms. M. You have a plethora of deli stops in your locale to score a proper sandwich. Maybe even one made with that heavenly sourdough bread from Boudine's Bakery!

;>


----------



## T153JAY (Nov 15, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


They had some issues when they rolled it out last week. Uber support told me that it is expected to take effect sometime this week. It started appearing on my android app yesterday. They show up when clicking on the magnifying glass icon. I am at zip code 94539 (Fremont, CA), but the none of the subway restaurants that I approached was willing to honor this. It doesn't have any code, bar code, or coupon in the app. It starts a timer for 10 minutes, and says "Redeemed" when the timer expires. Ridiculous.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I was by a subway earlier today and gave it a try. The young man behind the register was cool, he showed me his screen. He had 3 uber buttons. Uber Free 20oz soda, Uber 30 cent soda, and uber 45 cent cookie. He gave me them both, he rang up the free soda and 45 cent cookie then price adjusted the cookie to 0. Seems like a lot of work for a free drink, I broke the cookie in half and my kids split it. I can see how it would be a bigger PITA if the employee is not willing to try.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I get the Sorry no snacks in this area message. - I'm at the Gold level right now if it matters.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m in subway right now eating but I’m too embarrassed to tell them I drive for Uber.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Got my free sub other day (flex). Sometimes, it's the little things.


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

No cookie for me. The snacks are finally in my app. I went to the location shown in the app (SF, Geary Blvd near Target). They refused, said they weren't participating.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

SFRichard1 said:


> No cookie for me. The snacks are finally in my app. I went to the location shown in the app (SF, Geary Blvd near Target). They refused, said they weren't participating.


Leave it to uber to reneg on a lame offer.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

geez uber loves you, its not "free" theyre stealing a minimum $5 per trip from you by paying illegal wages, charging a predatory price taking 50-90% of the fare & offering you a $3 sammich with a 10 minute timer to use it or lose it lmao dynamic snack coupons instead of legal tender

you should email uber how insulted you are and let subway know theyll never get another dime from you for partnering with human traffickers & using an app to skirt labor laws instead of hiring a delivery driver & paying them minimum wage & legal benefits, guess parthering with a pedofile jared wasnt enough

keep ya cookies & snacks #stophumantraffickingmeuberlyft

now its ef subway too not that ive ate there in 20 years


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I saw something on my app today about a free sandwich but ignored it. Now I can't find anything.


----------



## Paul777Cowboys (Jul 8, 2019)

Got my free sandwich last week, cookies and drink too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Paul777Cowboys said:


> Got my free sandwich last week, cookies and drink too.


So... what did you do to collect them?

Seriously intended.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I got a Subway 12" salami sammich Uber can chew on for free. :coolio:


Science has shown the average male Uber driver packs a six inch or less salami sammich, I'm just glad I'm above science.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> Science has shown the average male Uber driver packs a six inch or less salami sammich, I'm just glad I'm above science.


Uber gruber was confused with his measurements, he meant to say he has a 12 cm salami sammich. He's always confused using the metric system &#128541;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I still get the message every day I log in. I touch it and am promptly told not available in my area.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't know if I can eat it every day.











gooddolphins said:


> I'm in subway right now eating but I'm too embarrassed to tell them I drive for Uber.


Lol &#128514; you have insecurities issue. Why would you be embarrassed with a Subway employee they're beneath us ....... joking &#128579;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> I don't know if I can eat it every day.
> View attachment 379431
> 
> 
> ...


Subway employees make more than Uber drivers.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Subway employees make more than Uber drivers.


Depend on you're market. I do DD and UnerEats making over $1,200 a week full time. Uber Pax makes $200 to $400 a day.


----------



## Jonathan Timmons (Aug 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Subway employees make more than Uber drivers.


Subway employeers also get healthcare benefits.



Kewl-driver said:


> Depend on you're market. I do DD and UnerEats making over $1,200 a week full time. Uber Pax makes $200 to $400 a day.


Please post a weekly screenshot of your past 4 weeks, showing hours driven and earnings.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally got the offer. It popped up when going offline. Suggested I take a nice break and get a cookie. Somehow my paranoid mind came up with the idea that the cookie offer was a subliminal suggestion as part of a strategy that once I got my blood sugar up I might go back online.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Finally got the offer. It popped up when going offline. Suggested I take a nice break and get a cookie. Somehow my paranoid mind came up with the idea that the cookie offer was a subliminal suggestion as part of a strategy that once I got my blood sugar up I might go back online.


Reminds me of when Satan said, "Take a nice break and eat this apple."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber Fish said:


> Science has shown the average male Uber driver packs a six inch or less salami sammich, I'm just glad I'm above science.





L DaVinci said:


> Uber gruber was confused with his measurements, he meant to say he has a 12 cm salami sammich. He's always confused using the metric system &#128541;


Well, of course I was exaggerating.....
If my salami was really 12",
it would be a damn foot! &#129462; *confusion*


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, of course I was exaggerating.....
> If my salami was really 12",
> it would be a damn foot! &#129462; *confusion*


Have u considered retiring from Uber and finding a harem of rich sugar mamas who may enjoy your service?


----------



## T153JAY (Nov 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I get the Sorry no snacks in this area message. - I'm at the Gold level right now if it matters.


You need to be at diamond level, and you should have subway free snacks listed as an option in your Uber driver app, when you click on the magnifying glass.


----------



## Paul777Cowboys (Jul 8, 2019)

Diamond is only for sandwich, all levels get cookie and soda.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Paul777Cowboys said:


> Diamond is only for sandwich, all levels get cookie and soda.


Actually, I only see a free drink. (I'm blue instead of gold, due to some cancellations.)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, I only see a free drink. (I'm blue instead of gold, due to some cancellations.)


I'm Gold mainly because the market is slow/over saturated. I have no idea what I get because when I click on it it says "Sorry, no snacks in this area."


----------



## Paul777Cowboys (Jul 8, 2019)

Got it again tonight, full meal.


----------



## T153JAY (Nov 15, 2019)

Very inconsistent. Subway on Pine street, SFO gave me the sandwich. Another subway just two blocks away declined, and said there is no such thing.


----------



## MDesignzUbering (Nov 23, 2019)

I am only platinum and in Salt Lake City, UT USA. If you pull up the bottom of the screen(where you would click to go offline or see promotions). It shows What the special of the day is!! I went and got my cookie and drink for free!! TY Subway!!


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

There are specific Subways that participate in the promotion and many that do not. The app will direct you to the ones that do.

5 sodas
5 cookies
2 sandwiches

and counting


----------



## TiredUberDriver (Nov 24, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I got this email today that Uber added a new perk. Free subway every day! This is a great perk that I would use but the problem is I can't find any info on it other than the email. Did anyone else get this email? Do you know how to use it?


So i tried to get my free subway today at 3 different locations. The third location told me there are only 2 locations in san diego that honor the deal. They are both downtown. And good luck with parking. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; it would be interesting to see how many drivers actually run the rat race for a free 6 inch sub.



JustTreatMeFair said:


> There are specific Subways that participate in the promotion and many that do not. The app will direct you to the ones that do.
> 
> 5 sodas
> 5 cookies
> ...


My app has directed me to 3 different subways with a 0% succesa rate for them accepting the coupon. Its so frustrating that i will have them make the sandwich and then throw it away when they wont take the coupon



Paul777Cowboys said:


> Got it again tonight, full meal.


No luck here


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Stands to reason this is a popular thread... 😃

Is this the time to come clean on where to get free breakfast every morning? You poor ants!!!


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Who knows, maybe as a "Holiday" bonus, even Blue members will get a sandwich. :joyful:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

T153JAY said:


> Very inconsistent. Subway on Pine street, SFO gave me the sandwich. Another subway just two blocks away declined, and said there is no such thing.


Ugh, people are eating subway. Disgusting.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Ugh, people are eating subway. Disgusting.


Are you too good to eat a sandwich from Subway?

How about if they trim the crusts off?


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I know I'd eat one if I was a better ant, who only has a 72% AR. Only thing working against me.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yes, if you slip them a $5... they will give you a foot long sub.


Slip them $5 to upgrade from 6" to 12"? That's ridiculous. A foot long doesn't cost much more than $5 anyway, so where's the savings?


----------



## OliversTwist (Jul 11, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> yeah, i can't figure it out and no one at subway knew about it either...


Within my app I can redeem a free drink from subway. Guess I'm not at the diamond status so no sub for me


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I haven’t had a problem with it yet.
I’ve been eating like a champ.


----------



## SideHustleWithUber (Dec 7, 2019)

*I found out how!
Go to the "search" in the Uber app. 
Before you start typing it comes up below as an option of Special Offers. 
Click the special offers and the subway reward pops up. *


----------

